# Distance or Management



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt and I a while back were trying to set up situations and discuss how we would play the shot or would have played the shot based on the fubar shots we made and imagination. I get a kick out of the advertisements or techniques to shave strokes off your game. the most common is driving and the latest is course management.

Being a weekend warrior my strategey is just two elements right now; ball striking and placement. I'd like to increase my driving distance but that is really a low priorty. the direction is the priority with a clean stike.
What strategy is your priority distance, management or both?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Management hands down. I used to be able to hit for distance but since 2002 and back surgery, I just can't get around on the ball like I once did. With that said...it was a blessing for my golf game as I now have to use my head more than brute force. I'm never going to average 300yds (or 280 for that matter) with the driver, so I concentrate on position and giving myself the best opportunity to score from the fairway. My short game is the best part of my game. Before surgery, it was grip it and rip it, hit it as far as possible and deal with the aftermath if I could find the ball. I was always disappointed because I couldn't hit anything better than the high 80's mid 90's. Now that I've had to change my game and playing so much smarter and better I'm really disappointed if I hit in the mid 80's. 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Management ball placement is so much more important for me this is the key for me to score well, if I start going for distance every time I'll end up with bad lies and have to cost myself a stroke for recovery.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll go with management. When I was much younger, my game was based on hitting fairways and greens, then letting my putting do the work to decide whether I made birdies, pars or bogeys. I didn't really consider there was any other way to play, so I always looked for more distance off the tee in hopes of leaving shorter shots to the green that I would hopefully hit closer to the pin and make more putts... I think you can get the idea. The point is, I was always a straight driver, so I never thought it was hard to hit 11-12 fairways per round. Yes, I was spoiled.

Now, as I have reached old age and my drives have lost a lot of distance, not to mention they aren't all that straight anymore, I realize it's much more important to keep it in the fairway so my ability to hit greens is maximized.

My biggest management problem right now, is to know how far I hit my clubs. Some days it seems like my 3 wood and hybrid are both so close to the same distance that my set makeup is wasting space I could use in other ways.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I'll go with management.
> my drives have lost a lot of distance, not to mention they aren't all that straight anymore,
> My biggest management problem right now, is to know how far I hit my clubs. Some days it seems like my 3 wood and hybrid are both so close to the same distance that my set makeup is wasting space I could use in other ways.


This is where we share some course issues. I hit the ball straight or I hit it straight where I aim, but I'm trying to make up strokes in distance, not by over swinging just clubing up to get to the green my putting is waning.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In the past couple rounds, I've played under conditions that were diverse, heavy rain one day and 40 knot winds today. It begs the question, are distance and management the only things we should concern ourselves with? It could be argued that what makes one able to play in the rain and wind would fall under management. Fair argument, but I disagree. I think along with distance and management, we need to add technique.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

DennisM said:


> In the past couple rounds, I've played under conditions that were diverse, heavy rain one day and 40 knot winds today. It begs the question, are distance and management the only things we should concern ourselves with? It could be argued that what makes one able to play in the rain and wind would fall under management. Fair argument, but I disagree. I think along with distance and management, we need to add technique.


I would think technique falls under management. Take your windy day for example, you are managing your game by hitting low penetrating shots vs. high launch moonshots. Or in the case of playin with the wind, then you want to hit a high shot so it carries in the in wind. I think that is all part of managing your game against the elements for that given day. 

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's exactly the part I agree that would make for a reasonable argument, but you have to know the technique to apply it to your management. I just don't think this is chicken or egg. I think the technique must be something you have an awareness of, if not a reasonable knowledge of, to apply...

And regardless of what I may think I know, I didn't apply much technique to my management yesterday. I'm glad none of you were here to see it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> I would think technique falls under management. Take your windy day for example, you are managing your game by hitting low penetrating shots vs. high launch moonshots. Or in the case of playin with the wind, then you want to hit a high shot so it carries in the in wind. I think that is all part of managing your game against the elements for that given day.
> 
> Buck


That's exactly the part I agree that would make for a reasonable argument, but you have to know the technique to apply it to your management. I just don't think this is chicken or egg. I think the technique must be something you have an awareness of, if not a reasonable knowledge of, to apply...

And regardless of what I may think I know, I didn't apply much technique to my management yesterday. I'm glad none of you were here to see it. 

Buck and Dennis: Learning to use a technique to play conditions... I've got to develop that skill


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it matters if you are going for distance or mangement when you are talking about technique because to do either of the two you need to have the right technique to apply the correct skill. So I think it is the chicken or the egg and what every you want to call technique that is the one that comes first.

Oh and Dennis check youtube there is a funny video of you.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess my point, that maybe I haven't expressed too well is, without technique, your ability to manage your way around the golf course is limited.

As for YouTube, I actually had some videos there of me and my old band, but we took them down because one of the guys who wrote an original song broke off as a solo act and he had the copyright on the song. He asked that he not be shown in the band for his own promotion and since the rest of us were just doing it for fun, we withdrew the music.

And if you are talking about the famous Dennis Miller, the funny guy who does comedy shows on HBO, I had the name first and his use of it without paying me a royalty is identity theft in my opinion.


----------

